# red zebra danio



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

They are simply glofish.:wink: A search about glofish in Yahoo or Google should do it.:smile: These fish are patented which means you cannot distribute any resulting fry to other people.

I find them less fascinating than those that are not glofish as they are less natural.:icon_roll To answer your original question, no, they are not dyed.


----------



## marios (Aug 17, 2006)

From PFK



> Red genetically modified danios are produced in Singapore and Malaysia and contain an extra RFP (Red Fluorescent Protein) gene in their genome from a coral, which causes them to fluoresce pink under certain UV-rich lighting.









*I wouldn't buy them!*


----------



## weaselnoze (Dec 22, 2006)

there are several different colors too. all wayy to expensive. they are not natural and are a disgrace to the fish keeping world. they should be kept in a lab.


----------



## weaselnoze (Dec 22, 2006)

if u want a cool danio, get danio choprae. common name glowlite danio. much prettier IMHO. and all natural 

coolest fish i ever owned


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

weaselnoze said:


> there are several different colors too. all wayy to expensive. they are not natural and are a disgrace to the fish keeping world. they should be kept in a lab.


So, just what IS natural about keeping fish in a tank in your home????????

If you go by what you are saying, keeping a fish tank is also a 'disgrace' to the 'fish keeping world'.

I know everyone is fully entitled to their own oppinion.

Mine is... They rock! They were orrigionally designed to help the environment by testing water-ways, and I am delighted that they are being made available to the aquarium hobby.

This is taken from the GloFish site: http://www.glofish.com/about.asp#science_1

_*How can buying these fish help in the fight against pollution? *
Fluorescent zebra fish have already existed for several years and were originally developed to help fight pollution. By marketing these existing fish, we will allow people to have their own fluorescent fish while promoting the beneficial scientific goals behind their development. In fact, a portion of the proceeds from sales will go directly to the lab where these fish were created in order to further their research—research we hope will help to protect the environment and save lives._


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

weaselnoze said:


> if u want a cool danio, get danio choprae. common name glowlite danio. much prettier IMHO. and all natural
> 
> coolest fish i ever owned



I love my chopraes! If I ever get out of the "too many fish/collectorits" mentality I'd consider having just them, my Blue Eyed Rainbows, Cardinals and Discus. Heck, that's probably too many fish types for most people.

Tommy


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

haha I have a couple they are real cool. I'm usually a natural kinda feller but I liked the way they well.. Glo. 
I'd like to get some of differnt colors. However not a lot of places carry them.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd get a few Glofish too...if they weren't illegal in California. =P


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

epicfish said:


> I'd get a few Glofish too...if they weren't illegal in California. =P


Is it because they cause cancer? Like everything else does in California. :icon_lol: 

The yellow ones are kind of cool.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Burks said:


> Is it because they cause cancer? Like everything else does in California. :icon_lol:


The Melafix's State of California label?:biggrin:


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

wow. the chopraes were the ones i left behind to get my ''glo'' zebra danios. what i have i think are much more prettier. The original purpose of these make me joyed to own them and i would deffinently not call them a disgrace. i agree with TAF CAF , a glass box with water is a disgrace to all fish seeing as they all originated from the wild.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

my guess is the GloFish® has backfired on their creators/distributors.
they were marketed as GloFish® and demanded at least $5 per fish.
now nobody buys them, so they remarket them with whatever name
they can dream up and sell them for half the original price. A major
fish store chain in the Northeast started selling them a few Months
ago, and one store manager confided with me they were GloFish®,
and he decided to call his _cherry danio_ on the tank sales sticker :hihi:


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

I bought some when they came out - since I teach chemistry (which genetic engineering has a large amount of), it is an excellent teaching tool for in my office! One of our biology professors (molecular biology/genetics) also got some recently. These fluorescent proteins are used in a great deal of scientific research - excellent markers for attaching to other molecules! The glofish expresses the protein in all its tissues - but other examples put the protein in specific tissues. The *process* of producing something like this has benefitted a huge number of people - one example is recombinant E. coli for production of human insulin. Without this process, diabetics would still be getting insulin from cows - a much more expensive and somewhat riskier source.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

i work at the lps. and the thing people dont realize is the tag is what the supplier calls it. it sounds dumb , i know but its the way it is . Trust me when i say i dont sit there and imagine what i should call these red gouramis. now a change in name is not going to change a price. when these guys first came out i seen them for 12$ , i bought my 20 @ 2.50 , i love them and im amazed at what science can do .


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

I wonder if they can breed with regular danios. or are they rendered sterile?


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i think they can reproduce normally. i just got a few for my daughter (she loves pink) and they stand out very well. i on the other hand think the green ones look the coolest. though hard to get here. most stores have the pink and yellow ones, but no greens... i have choprae's and they are nice, but bland to me, i prefer tetras like bloodfins and rummy noses for my planted tanks.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

They can and will breed with reg and even long fin although the fry might or might not have color if you breed 2 red you will get a red though.

Black what do you sugest for my albino bichir as tank mates?


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Blacksunshine said:


> or are they rendered sterile?


Then the patent(copyright goes on printed materials) issued on them that their fry cannot be distributed will be rendered useless.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

ive only seen the red glo danios . mine are long fin though.

any larger chiclids that arnt to aggressive will do fine with youre bichir andbigdaddy.


----------

